# Gah!! Please Help!



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

So for the first two weeks Roxy was here she seemed to be doing relatively well with her house training. However, the past 2 or 3 days have been a disaster! She's peed and pooped on the carpets, in the shower, and on the bed! When I take her outside she dreads walking on the grass, she will stay on the cement patio unitll I literally pick her up and place her on the grass. Then it takes some serious persuasion to get her to do her stuff. This morning was even more rediculous... she refused to pee... she STILL hasnt peed today! I'm not letting her out of my sight because I dont want her going in the house. Outside she will watch the other dogs do their buisness, even sniff it, but she wont do hers. I really dont know what I can do to help her with this house training. Please, any suggestions will be appreciated. TIA, Bridgette & Roxy


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I had those same issues with Bailey when I first got her. It just takes time and persistance with them. The grassy part you are putting her on is the grass cut very short or medium length? My Bailey does not like to step on medium length grass especially if its wet. The grass for her has to be cut very short. Also are you rewarding her with treats when she does go potty outside? Oh another thing sometimes Bailey will take forever before she decides to potty outside so I try and sit outside with her with out rushing her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is there a reason she must go on the grass? I have one who will go on concrete...and everyone will go on mulch. If she is use to a pee pad, bringing one outside (on the concrete first). Take a timer with you. Set her out, give it 2 minutes, then back in the crate for 20 minutes. Repeat. 
Continue with confinement and supervision to prevent accidents.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

jmm said:


> Is there a reason she must go on the grass? I have one who will go on concrete...and everyone will go on mulch. If she is use to a pee pad, bringing one outside (on the concrete first). Take a timer with you. Set her out, give it 2 minutes, then back in the crate for 20 minutes. Repeat.
> Continue with confinement and supervision to prevent accidents.


 
That's what i did with Aolani when I was trying to get him to pee and poop outside. He would refuse to go outside until I finally put a pee pad down. Looked kind of odd in the middle of thwe city, but he soon got the point. Once I even took him to the park without a pee pad and we just hung out there for about 4 hours before he finally couldn't hold it anymore and peed - he got lots of treats and praise for that. It was so funny to see him sniffing around and we knew he needed to go, but he refused until he just let is all out in the middle of a track LOL.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

I wouldnt care at all if she went on the concrete, but she wont... I thought of the pee pad idea too so I will go pick some up today. She does not have a crate though, I've never used crate training withmy dogs. I dont have anything against it, I just never found the need. Thanks for the replys everyone! Anymore comments/suggestions are welcome!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I always have a pee pad placed in the corner of my family room. Sometimes she goes on the pad and other times it is anywhere outside. I like the idea of having my malt trained on both pee pads and outdoors especially cause of the bitter cold winters. I would honestly try the pee pad idea.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

So I just got home with the new pee pads. Took her straight outside with the pad, placed the pad on the concrete, put her on it. What does she do? walks into the grass about 10 feet away and does a real good pee and poo job. Praised her like crazy, did the clicker, gave her a treat, but seriously??? lolol I guess I'll just keep the pee pads for when she gets spayed and is in a crate.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

kissmyhorse said:


> So I just got home with the new pee pads. Took her straight outside with the pad, placed the pad on the concrete, put her on it. What does she do? walks into the grass about 10 feet away and does a real good pee and poo job. Praised her like crazy, did the clicker, gave her a treat, but seriously??? lolol I guess I'll just keep the pee pads for when she gets spayed and is in a crate.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Seriously all I could do was laugh about it lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol that was funny !


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL Guess she needs the presence of the pee pad....whatever works!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

that is just too funny :HistericalSmiley: I'm trying to retain mine from outside to inside and having a heck of a time, i wish all it would take for them to go is the presence of a pee pad.


----------

